# Costa Rica



## cat98037 (May 22, 2016)

Looking for a place near Manuel Antonio near June 23 thru 29, 2016. Can anyone help me or have ideas?


----------



## Seaport104 (May 22, 2016)

cat98037 said:


> Looking for a place near Manuel Antonio near June 23 thru 29, 2016. Can anyone help me or have ideas?



The nearest timeshare is in Jaco and that's still 30-40 minutes away from Manuel Antonio. I doubt you'll be able to find anything at this point. Also, your week doesn't start with the standard Friday/Sat/Sun check-in weeks which makes it even more difficult to find timeshare accommodations 

It is shoulder/low season for those dates in Manuel Antonio. Check vrbo.com you should be able to find good deals.


----------

